# Frage zur Lüftersteuerung beim NZXT H440!



## maikwars (28. Februar 2014)

*Frage zur Lüftersteuerung beim NZXT H440!*

Hallo 

ich habe eine Frage zu der kleinen Lüfterplatine an der Rückseite das Mainboard-Trays....es ist ja möglich dort 10 Lüfter anzuschließen. Wie viele Anschlusskabel gehen dann aber raus?! Ein 3-Pin Kabel für Standardmäßig 4 Lüfter?


----------



## Caseking-Marian (3. März 2014)

*AW: Frage zur Lüftersteuerung beim NZXT H440!*

Hi Maikwars,

hast du dich schon einmal durch die Bildergalerie auf der NZXT-Homepage geklickt? (H440 - NZXT)
Dort erkennst du auf einem Foto die Lüfterplatine und die angeschlossenen Kabel. Also in diesem Fall, bei vier vorinstallierten Fans, auch 4 3-Pin-Anschlusskabel. Oder verstehe ich deine Frage falsch?

Beste Grüße


----------



## maikwars (3. März 2014)

*AW: Frage zur Lüftersteuerung beim NZXT H440!*

Das heißt bei 4 vorinstallierten Kabeln gehen auch 4 Anschlusskabel wieder raus? Müsste ich dann bei z.b. 6 Lüftern mit Y-Kabeln arbeiten?! Denn soviel Fan-Anschlüsse hat doch kein normales Mainboard?! Und wozu dann das ganze?! Wenn die Anzahl der Kabel bleibt, könnte man doch die kleine Platine weglassen oder verstehe ich jetzt was falsch?! 

Noch eine zusätzliche Frage, in dem Video auf der NZXT Homepage war kurz der Einbau für die SSD gezeigt, sind im Gehäuse SSD-Einschübe bzw. Halterungen zum befestigen enthalten?!

Danke!


----------



## Caseking-Marian (4. März 2014)

*AW: Frage zur Lüftersteuerung beim NZXT H440!*

Hallo noch einmal,

ich denke du verwechselst hier in der Tat etwas. Der "Fanhub" ist lediglich eine Art Stromverteiler mit einem einzigen Stromanschluss (auf dem Bild der untere), die restlichen 10 Anschlüsse sind für die Lüfter gedacht. Mit dem Mainboard hat das in dem Sinne nicht viel zu tun. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit etwas weiterhelfen.

Zu den SSDs: Im unteren Bereich des Cases sind zwei Einbauplätze für 2,5-Zoll-Laufwerke, das erkennst du auch ganz gut auf den Bildern, klick dich doch noch einmal durch die Gallerie.

Beste Grüße


----------



## maikwars (4. März 2014)

*AW: Frage zur Lüftersteuerung beim NZXT H440!*

Aaaaaaahhh "Erleuchtung"  Alles klar Super....sozusagen laufen dann alle Fans immer auf 100% und sind nicht regelbar!? Ansonsten ist jetzt alles i.O. Danke!!!


----------



## Tripl389 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Lüftersteuerung beim NZXT H440!*

Hallo, ich hab bis jetzt leider nichts passendes gefunden, aber vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch helfen. 
Ich hab das h440 und würde gerne die vorinstallierten Lüfter in ihrer Drehzahl Regeln. Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit vor diesen "hub" ein spannungsregler zu klemmen? Wenn ja welchen muss ich nehmen? 
Hoffe ihr habt verstanden was ich meine^^

gruß 

Tripl3


----------



## Caseking-Mike (11. März 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Lüftersteuerung beim NZXT H440!*

Hallo Tripl3,

du kannst einzelne Lüfter damit ausstatten:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ise-Adapterset-fuer-3-Pin-Luefter::27747.html

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Tripl389 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Lüftersteuerung beim NZXT H440!*

Hallo,
wenn ich meine Lüfter damit ausstatte dann sind sie aber immer "gedrosselt" oder? 
Besser würde ich es finden wenn ich was finde das ich vor diesen "hub" hängen kann, damit ich alle Lüfter gleichzeitig Regeln kann. Oder gibt es das nicht?

Gruß

Tripl3


----------



## Caseking-Mike (12. März 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Lüftersteuerung beim NZXT H440!*

Es ist physikalisch leider nicht so einfach, wie du dir das wünschst. Der Fan Hub verteilt einfach nur (im Auslieferungszustand) fünf 3-Pin-Lüfter und nutzt zur Stromversorgung einen Molex Stecker, dessen Spannung man nicht einfach irgendwie regeln kann, jedenfalls sind mir keine Potentiometer als Molex-Adapter bekannt. 

Was du tun könntest ist den Hub durch einen Fan-Controller-Hub zu ersetzen. Für 3-Pin-Lüfter eignet sich z.B. der Fan-Hub von Phanteks:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/PHANTEKS-PWM-Luefter-Hub-retail-schwarz::28265.html

Oder der NZXT Grid+ mit CAM-Software: 
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...teiler-mit-CAM-Steuerungssoftware::30097.html

Alternativ gibt es natürlich noch zahlreiche Front-Panel-Lüftersteuerungen, z.B. die NZXT Sentry 3.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## LeinadReets (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frage zur Lüftersteuerung beim NZXT H440!*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir gestern meinen neuen PC zusammenbauen wollen. Mein Gehäuse ist das oben beschriebene Nxzt h 440.
Mein Problem ist das ich die Lüfter am Gehäuse nicht drehen beim Starten. Ich habe diese Platine mit dem PWM Kabel an den zweiten Lüfterstecker für den Prozessor an meinem Mainboard angeschlossen (Mainboard: MSI Z170A M7) so wie es das Bedienungshandbuch des Mainboards auch erklärt. Von dieser Platine hinten am Gehäuse für die Lüfter führt aber noch in etwas breiterer Stecker, ich bin grade am Pc am Arbeitsplatz und nicht zuhause am Gehäuse deswegen leider keine weitere Beschreibung möglich erstmals. Heute Abend werde ich dann wenn es klappt auch Foto hochladen.

Vielen, vielen Dank!


----------



## Caseking-Nils (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frage zur Lüftersteuerung beim NZXT H440!*

Hallo Leinad,

da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Ich tippe darauf das dieser breiter Stecker für die SATA Stromversorgung ist. Die die Platine mit Strom versorgt. Weil das Mainboard kann soviel Leistung für so viele Lüfter gleichzeitig nicht liefern. Ansonsten muss man mal schauen ob man den Lüfterausgang im Bios umstellen muss von DC auf PWM.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frage zur Lüftersteuerung beim NZXT H440!*



LeinadReets schrieb:


> Von dieser Platine hinten am Gehäuse für die Lüfter führt aber noch in etwas breiterer Stecker, ich bin grade am Pc am Arbeitsplatz und nicht zuhause am Gehäuse deswegen leider keine weitere Beschreibung möglich erstmals. Heute Abend werde ich dann wenn es klappt auch Foto hochladen.



Das riecht stark nach einem Sata Stromanschluss. Du musst da mit einem Sata Stromstecker vom Netzteil ran. 
Das ist heute so üblich. Molex Stromverbindungen nutzt heute kaum noch einer.


----------

